# Should I transfer 1 or 2 embies?



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi ladies,
I need some advice. Quick history first: I have a 3 Yr old DD from fresh IVF in 2014. I had 4 frosties, have used 2, both natural cycles, both BFP, both miscarriage.
We have 2 left, having natural cycle again, which I'm totally fine with, adding baby aspirin to progesterone support with lubion.
Having real wobbles about putting one or 2 back in. In a way would love to pop them back in. We are both tired of treatment and the thought of another round after this one is unappealing but I'm worried about the prospect of twins for both my/their health and also how we would cope.
In a way I'm also terrified that by using both now brings an end to our chances and although in a way that's a good thing it's also very scary. 
Any advice very welcome. 
X


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello great expectations,


I cannot advise on your choice sweetie. I think you may have to weigh up the pros and cons of each and come to a decision that way. You say another round is 'unappealing but you are 'terrified' that using both will bring and end to treatment or twins. So I think you may have you answer already. 


I will    you come to a decisoon which benefits all of you and for your success.


Mands xx


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Mands,
When you put it like that it does seem rather obvious. 
I guess it would be nice whatever the outcome to draw a line under treatment, but knowing it might not work and being left with nothing is scary. 
X


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

How many did you have transferred when you got your daughter?


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Cosmopolitan,
From the fresh cycle we had just 1 put back in and in our subsequent FETs we have opted for just 1 as well. We've had 3 out of 3 BFPs (both FETs ended in miscarriage) We have 1 5 day and 1 6 day blast left. I'm swaying towards a single transfer again. 
X


----------



## MGreen (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm sorry about your miscarriages.

As someone who transferred one embryo and had ID twins, I am rather relieved we did not transfer two: there would have been a 50% chance of triplets!

More likely in your case of course is the scenario of both embryos implanting to form fraternal twins.

Twin pregnancy is tough, and the risks are substantial: to you and the babies. I can safely say that how unappealing further IVF may be, it's nothing compared to the rigors of a multiple pregnancy.

I would suggest having a look through some of TAMBA's resources (https://www.tamba.org.uk/) before making the decision to transfer two.

Whatever you decide, good luck, and if you do end up with twins you can always message me with any questions


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Mgreen,
Congratulations on your twins. Thank you for your reply. All the reasons you mention are why we have always gone with 1 before. 
We won't do any more IVF if our remaining frosties aren't successful. I think in a way we'd like to use both to draw a line under treatment, but I also know it's just not that easy and the risks involved have to be considered, especially as we have our DD to consider. 
I'm almost certain we will go with a single transfer and save the last one to use if we're not successful again this time round. 
Thanks again. Gtx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I’m aa advocate of transferring two, I have had 3 transfers, first was 3x3 day embryos bfn, second was 2x6 day embryos, bfp twins, great pregnancy, third 2x6 day embryos bfp with a singleton. But I have to travel a long way, so for me it’s nit worth transferring just one for it not to work. Yes a twin pregnancy does come with risks, but so does every single pregnancy and they look after you a lot better with a twin pregnancy so any potential problems should be picked up earlier. Good luck with your choice, it’s hard, but if you don’t have to travel and your adverse to having twins, then I think you have your answer


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

For our first fresh cycle we put 2 back. We had 2 still at 8 weeks but by 12 weeks one had stopped growing. My little miracle boy has just turned 2. We had 5 Frosties left. 

We’ve done 3 FET - the first two were just 1 embryo. The 3rd time we put back two. And I got a BFP on Monday. Scan in a couple of weeks but we came to the conclusion that twins was better than none - I might live to regret that! So for me, putting 2 back has worked both times but seeing as you’ve had positives when putting one back maybe that’s still a good option for you?

I’m the same that it would be nice to know once an for all wether you’ll have another kid - you put a lot of things on hold not knowing. x


----------



## greatexpectations (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you all for sharing your experiences, I guess there is no 'one size fits all' approach. You've all been incredibly helpful. 
I think I really want to come out of this without any regrets and for me I think there will be more questions, doubts and worries if I were to do a double transfer. I'd like this to be our last cycle but sometimes good things come to those who wait. We'll I hope so anyway!
Gtx


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi greatexpectations. I think we have already briefly crossed paths on the July FET board but I was also having this dilemma so thank you for opening this thread. It’s really interesting to hear other people’s perspectives on this. I have  also contemplated long and hard about the prospect of twins as it is a higher risk pregnancy and aside from that 2 babies would be hard work. Whilst statistically it’s less likely, I decided I had to be prepared for the possibility of twins, even if the chances are small. My OH has a rather romantic idea of twins and is keen for 2- I’m being a bit more realistic! I actually started to panic a bit after we transferred 2 last time/ I started looking at people with twins on the street and wondered if I could get a double pram through the front door if it came to that! However I’m conscious I’m getting older and this feels like it may be my only possibility to have 2 kids (no children at the mo) and so for now- have decided on 2 to transfer again. Good luck with whatever you decide. X


----------

